# Would like to give a home to a dog, live in Yorkshire



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

We are a family of 2 adults, aged 45 and 39, a 19 year old son and 9 year old daughter. We have 3 cats (aged approx. 15, 11 and 1.5 year - the youngest is Siamese) and tropical fish. We have had dogs in our lives and miss having one now.

I am at home all day as I home educate my youngest. 

We are looking for a small to medium dog, that is GREAT with children and cats, not too bouncy because of the fish tank and cautious visitors, will be happy with up to an hour's walk once a day, off lead once confident he/she will return.

We aren't looking for a specific breed and don't have a lot of money to spend. We don't mind a puppy or older dog, although would want the dog to be young enough to be able to be covered by pet insurance without paying ridiculous premiums (from age 8 I believe).

The most important factors for us are that the dog will not snap at the children or chase the cats, but is a happy confident easy going dog. 

We are based in North Yorkshire, between Leeds and York and can collect by car at the weekend.

We live in a detached house with medium sized fenced garden in a village location so lots of walks around. 

Preferably neutered/spayed if possible.

If more details required just ask.

Hope we can find the right dog for us!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you spoken to Plantation Dog Rescue Charity 1124633 - Plantation Dog Rescue Homepage - probably worth a ring as they may not have all the dogs on th website.

Or not sure how far these are as South Yorks I think.....
Welcome to: www.rotherham-dog-rescue.co.uk

There is also a Dogs Trust local to you I think? and also a Jerry Greens? (Thirsk)

Sounds like a lovely home you have.

Dogsblog and DogPages are also excellent resources for looking for rescue dogs, or posting a homes offered thread.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

You could try here 

Home - Many Tears Animal Rescue


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have a look. I'm struggling to find any in our area tbh. I know I'm being picky but would rather the dog be right for our family so that we and the dog are happy. I'll keep looking.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

wilchil64 said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look. I'm struggling to find any in our area tbh. I know I'm being picky but would rather the dog be right for our family so that we and the dog are happy. I'll keep looking.


I think Many tears re home countrywide so may be worth getting in touch with them to see if they have anything they think might be suitable


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'm looking through them now.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would be grateful for some advice. I have come across an ad for a 3 year old Lhasa Apso that I am going to see at the weekend. He's being rehomed because the man he belonged to died, then the son moved away, now just the wife is left, she works long days and can no longer give him the attention he needs, plus has had a hip replacement so is struggling to look after him. He was one of a pair (not brothers), the other has been rehomed, this one was returned because he acted aggressively towards the dog the couple adopting him already owned.

I guess I'm just looking for some general advice really. I've been reading up on Lhasas for a while now. 

I have three cats, the Lhasa has lived with cats in the past but not at present. The owner has no small children but her grandchildren visit, she said he is ok with them "if they have a biscuit in their hand" ?? Will query that one when I meet her!

Apparently he would love to be a lap dog and only acts aggressively towards other dogs, but is ok with people and cats. She says when on the lead he is not aggressive.

He is neutered, had his vaccinations and boosters and is healthy.

I'm wondering how best to act around my daughter (9 years old) and the Lhasa, so that he knows his position in the family and to ensure a good relationship between them. She is not rough or loud (most of the time), I will obviously ensure she doesn't scare him or hurt him, which she wouldn't anyway.

Also how best to introduce him to the cats? Two of them have lived with a dog in the past (a spaniel) and the youngest, Siamese male, has met my mum's dog (Cavalier) and reacted well, quite calmly just kept an eye on her!

Also, I would like the Lhasa to sleep in the bedroom but not on the bed, on his own bed at the side of my bed. Would that be feasible?

Anything else I should watch out for, be aware of?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi 
I noticed that you have not had a reply to your last post - perhaps it would be better to put your questions on another board so more people will see it and be able to reply. Possibly the dog behaviour board would be best as they will have more readers.

I have 2 lhasa apso boys myself and find them to be wonderful dogs. There are described as being aloof with strangers and stuck in their ways but to be honest I havent found that with mine too much. One of my dogs absolutely loves people and quite often on a walk more interested in people than dogs whereas the my other dog is slightly wary of new people but fine afterwards. They are fun dogs and I wouldn't change mine for the world.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I've started a new thread. Thanks for your reply. I've never met a lhasa but like what I've read about them.


----------



## Elisha (Jul 30, 2010)

You could try some of your nearest shelters, like dogs trust, the RSPCA and ray of hope foundation :thumbup:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We have...

Teddy - 1 year old yorkshire terrier cross








Loves children and has become quite attached to his fosterer's visiting nephew. In his previous foster home he was fine with the cats but in his current one he has been a bit cheeky and started chasing them. The last update from his fosterer said she was working on this... have asked to find out how this is going 

He is on foster in West Yorkshire but we home across the UK. He has been neutered, vaccinated and chipped.
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------

